# Need Input from all y'all about moving away (FAR !)



## McFly (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi y'all ... 

I've written my story in long version, for anyone who cares to check it out. Short version : 2 months ago, the love of my life who'd been nothing but an angel with me, left me for one of my friends. They're gone together and she's never coming back. I'm devastated, but surviving. 

I live on the East Coast, now alone. I have no children or girlfriend here. Just an awesome condo. I might have the chance to go work in California for a year or two. 

Should I stay or should I go ? 

I would be leaving all my friends and family here, to go somewhere where I know absolutely no one. Far, far far away from my ex, who will, for a long time to come, possess my heart and live in my head rent-free.

Have any of you decided to pack up and get outta dodge ? Did you have the chance, not take it and regret it ?


----------



## McFly (Jan 26, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm kinda surprised. 

Has no one just said "Screw it, I'm outta here!" ? 

I'm think I'm gonna do it... there's 3 feet of snow outside my door... and it was 15 degrees celcius in CA yesterday.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Go, Man!
Run like Hell and never look back.

Good Luck to you.


----------

